# cory cats fry dying plz help!



## rubnu67 (Mar 15, 2011)

hi my cory fry are dying because i have ben unable to feed them anything, my brine shrimp hatchery was a total disaster!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

If your hatchery has failed and you have fry, you have a problem. Finely powdered food can save them, but you are going to have to change water daily as they are very pollution sensitive fry. If you can get microworms, they are great for baby corys.
Do you know how to make a pop bottle hatchery?

DIY Brine Shrimp Hatchery

I have used these for years with a tablespoon of salt, and artemia cysts, with hatching in 24-36 hours - if your artemia eggs are good. If they have been improprly stored, hatch rates can be dismal.


----------



## rubnu67 (Mar 15, 2011)

i tried tht method but they didnt hatch for 4 days so i abandoned it, i didnt have a lamp to put over the bottle. i have a bottle of frozen baby brine shrimp arriving in 24 hours so i hope they will survive, will start doing water changes also i have possibly the worst internal filter i have ever seen running on it so i will try to get a decent power filter as i will turn it into a betta/shrimp farm


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can get frozen baby brine shrimp at the store. No need to wait that long.


----------

